# LHCF needs BerryBlab!! :)



## amber815 (Feb 4, 2010)

I was looking around at different ways to view the forums I read and there is an app called BerryBlab (for Blackberry users) and it allows us to read the forum without going to site and it displays it in app form (if that makes sense). The only thing is that the forum admin must install a plugin in order for the app to work. I think this would be a good addition to the forum. http://www.berryblab.com/Owners.aspx

*crosses fingers LHCF is added to the list*


----------



## Princess4real (Feb 4, 2010)

Will we be able to insert smiley's from our BB?


----------



## amber815 (Feb 4, 2010)

I have no idea, it seems like it makes the forum easier to read though


----------



## Prinncipality (Feb 4, 2010)

that would be awesome app.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 4, 2010)

I vote for it.


----------



## 25Nona (Feb 4, 2010)

This gets my vote also, when I'm out and about I want to read the forum but it's such a hassle on my BB with the current browser view.  If this will make it easier I'm all for it!


----------



## Glib Gurl (Feb 4, 2010)

Ooh, me too, me too!


----------



## amber815 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for adding LHCF!! woo hoo!!


----------



## Queen V (Feb 13, 2010)

This is absolutely fantastic!  Thank you so much for adding LHCF!


----------



## SVT (Feb 13, 2010)

me likey! :trampolin

can I lockey? can I poofy? let me explore.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 13, 2010)

SVT said:


> me likey! :trampolin
> 
> can I lockey? can I poofy? let me explore.....


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 14, 2010)

I checked the application ladies and I personally do not like it. For the forum it is just a few files to upload, but for you it will be a fee of 2.99 to download and use the application. If you are happy with that i will go ahead and upload the files.

Your call.


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 14, 2010)

For those who browse try using opera for BB.  It works great.  You view the form just like it is now.


----------



## *KP* (Feb 14, 2010)

BB users can also try Skweezer.  That is what I use to browse LHCF, it is a nice trimmed down version that makes it really easy to read and it can be used for any website.

http://company.skweezer.com/


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm going to check out skweezer


----------



## SVT (Feb 14, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> I checked the application ladies and I personally do not like it. For the forum it is just a few files to upload, but for you it will be a *fee of 2.99* to download and use the application. If you are happy with that i will go ahead and upload the files.
> 
> Your call.



Um, yeah I noticed that later. Me no likey as much anymore. erplexed


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 14, 2010)

dimopoulos said:


> I checked the application ladies and I personally do not like it. For the forum it is just a few files to upload, but for you it will be a fee of 2.99 to download and use the application. If you are happy with that i will go ahead and upload the files.
> 
> Your call.


That's what I thought too after I read about it.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Kysmet (Mar 9, 2010)

So did LHCF remove berryblab?  I tried to add it on my BB but its not working.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 9, 2010)

Is there an iPhone version?


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a blackberry...what ever became of this! I would love a bb app


----------

